# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  National tv awards 2007 - Support Neighbours -The BBC won't

## adda1

Just to remind you:

Neighbours has never won anything in this country it would be nice for the show to be recongised for a change, and besides it would be nice for the Neighbours cast to visit the UK (again!)

The nominations for this years National Television Awards 2007 have been releaed, and here are the nominations that concern Neighbours:

*Most Popular Actress*
Jackie Woodburne Neighbours (*Susan Kennedy*) (Number 25)
Jackie one of the most powerful, conniving and underrated actresses in Australia,

She is a much-loved actress in Australia and by viewers - so please vote for her and Alan (Karl Kennedy)

*Most Popular Actor*
Alan Fletcher Neighbours (*Karl Kennedy*) (Number 32)

Chris doesn't stand a chance compared to Alan Fletcher (Karl Kenendy) also To DR Who fans, its obvious Alan Fletcher (Karl Kennedy) isn't going to win as (Dr Who star David Tennent will) but it nice if Alan (Karl Kennedy) in the shortlist and come to the UK - so please vote for Alan Fletcher! (Number 32) blushing.gif

*Most Popular Serial Drama*
*Neighbours* (vote for to at least be nominated, as we know its not going to win)

*http://www.nationaltvawards.com/*

*Spread the word to Neighbours, Alan and Jackie fans!!*

NB: The Neighbours nominated cast are more known to the British TV industry and the British public than the h&a cast members, so vote for Neighbours to represent the australian TV industry in Britain.

Neighbours and its cast are more known in the UK's and have a better chance of winning than h&a.

*http://www.nationaltvawards.com/*

thank you

----------

janet53 (14-07-2007)

----------

